# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  có thay ổ cứng chuẩn ATA bằng ổ SATA ko

## seluoncocach

mình đang dùng máy để bàn cũ , HDD 160G ATA, nhưng mình đang muốn thay HDD 320 chuẩn SATA có được không? ai biết giúp mình với

----------


## tindienthoai

cái này thì phụ thuộc vào main của bạn có hỗ trợ chuyển đổi để nhận ổ SATA không?
nhưng hiện các ôe SATA thường có dung lượng lớn hơn so với ổ ATA vì vậy cũng có thể main bạn không hỗ trợ số main hỗ trợ chuẩn này rất ít

tốt nhất là bạn nâng cấp main khác đi

----------


## Huongbavi

Bạn có thể dùng card PCI để sử dụng HDD SATA hoặc dùng cable chuyển đổi từ USB sang IDE hoặc SATA.

Good luck!

  
*CÔNG TY SIÊU SIÊU NHỎ*
*PHÂN PHỐI VÀ CUNG CẤP MÁY CHỦ DELL, SUPERMICRO, INTEL...*
*Trụ sở chính* : 254A Nguyễn Ðình Chiểu , Phường 6, Quận 3, Tp.HCM
*Chi nhánh 1* : 750 Sư Vạn Hạnh (nối dài) , Phường 12, Quận 10, Tp.HCM
*Chi nhánh 2* : Saigon Software Park - 123 Trương Ðịnh, Phường 7, Quận 3, Tp.HCM 
*Chi nhánh tại Hà Nội* : 57 Láng Hạ, Thành Công Tower, Phòng 1002, Quận Ba Ðình, Thủ đô Hà Nội
*Tel* : (08) 6290 6489 - *Fax* : (08) 6290 6490
*Email* : [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> - *Website* : www.supermicro.com.vn - www.sieuthimaychu.vn
Download bảng giá máy chủ mới nhất tại đây

----------


## dinhnguyen012015

dùng được chứ.nếu main của bạn có hỗi trợ chuẩn này

----------


## ringhn9x

Cái này bạn nên xem kỹ main của bạn có hỗ trợ chân cắm SATA không nhé nếu có bạn chỉ cần mua ổ cứng về lắp vào là ok, còn không thi bạn có thể mua main mới hoặc mua bộ chuyển đổi ATA sang SATA là được, Nhưng theo mình bạn nên thay main mới dùng sẽ ổn định hơn nếu sau nay bạn muốn lắp thêm thiết bị mới sẽ tiện hơn bạn ah

----------

